# Sands of Kahana Pursuing Purchasing Land Lease



## helen (Dec 6, 2007)

We own at Sands of Kahana.  The club is pursuing purchasing the land lease so that we will own the land.  If it is successful, it will cost a 2-bedroom owner approximately an extra $250 per year for 10 years (since the club would be obtaining financing to secure a loan to purchase the land lease).  What are your thoughts on this?  Are there any other Sands of Kahana owners out there?


----------



## janapur (Dec 6, 2007)

New owner here. We bought a 2BR on ebay (my parents in law have owned their 1BR for many, many years) We already rented out the week for January 2008. I purchased it sight unseen with hopes that the land purchase would go through. Hopefully, we'll be able to visit this lovely resort in 2009!

I suspect that if this deal goes through, we will see many more listed for resale.

Jana


----------



## william514 (Dec 7, 2007)

My wife and I are owners at the Sands of Kahana since 2001.We have a 2br every other year. Your figures are correct for the land purchase if you decide to use the financing. The amount without financing was estimated at $ 1590.00 in May of 2007.

Two websites that you can check are crmlv.com (Consolidated resorts site) and sokco.info (a concerned owners site with a database of about 400 owners)


----------



## kccpa (Dec 7, 2007)

*Confused...*

I'm a fellow SOK owner.  It's been quite a while since I looked at my purchase contract, but I believe that it's a RTU contract expiring sometime in 2030.  

Does anyone know how this will work with the possible land purchase?  As a current owner, if the land purchase passes, I will be paying the land assessment.  What happens at the end of my RTU period?  Will I have footed the bill for the vacation club and then have to walk away or does purchasing the land change it from RTU to full ownership?  

If anyone knows how this is expected to work I'd greatly appreciate their help.

Thanks in advance.

Kathy


----------



## janapur (Dec 7, 2007)

kccpa said:


> I'm a fellow SOK owner.  It's been quite a while since I looked at my purchase contract, but I believe that it's a RTU contract expiring sometime in 2030.
> 
> Does anyone know how this will work with the possible land purchase?  As a current owner, if the land purchase passes, I will be paying the land assessment.  What happens at the end of my RTU period?  Will I have footed the bill for the vacation club and then have to walk away or does purchasing the land change it from RTU to full ownership?
> 
> ...



yes, purchasing the land will change it from RTU to full ownership.


----------



## gstepic (Dec 7, 2007)

*Kahana question unrelated to original question*

I hope you forgive me for asking this question here and hopefully I am thinking of the right place. Kahana is on Maui just a little north of Lahiana, if I am wrong then never mind!!

On our last trip we had a chance to stay on Maui for 3 days but never made it farther north than the Whalers Village area. We are already booking for next fall and we will be staying at the Valley Isle which I believe is in kahana.

So my question is, and all of you would know, is there some nice scenery and places of interest as you drive north and around the north end of Maui? If so I am extra excited about going back because we did see a lot, but we also missed a lot as well (we only made in to the 22 mile marker of the road to Hana - next time we go all the way). I will reread my Revealed book but I am hoping there are a lot of interesting things to see on that part of the island.

Gary

PS: And how far away is Kahana from Lahiana (in driving time, not miles)? It looks like somewhere between 5 and 10 miles from looking at the Revealed map.


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 13, 2007)

Driving time between Kahana and Lahina is about 10-15 minutes.  We went north of Kahana and saw blowholes and sharks tooth?   It was all in the Revealled Book.  The road gets very narrow and is not for the faint of heart.  The coast is beautiful and there are  places to stop. We were looking for the famous banana bread lady.  We were too late.  

Ive been to Maui 2x since I bought Sands of Kahana.  I love it there and I love the area.  I like the fact that I dont have to see everything in a week because I will be back.  Last year was the first time we went to Kihei, I thought the beaches were nicer than Kahana but were more crowded.  

There was some discussion on the land purchase a few months ago (do a search).  I think they are still trying to pursue it but I dont know of anything being confirmed.  Voting takes a lot of time.  Consolidated has tried to inform the owners, I can go either way in 2030, I probably wont be going to Hawaii.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 13, 2007)

gstepic said:


> So my question is, and all of you would know, is there some nice scenery and places of interest as you drive north and around the north end of Maui?



The drive around West Maui is rather challenging.  Although it isn't nearly as well-known as the Road to Hana, it is definitely more hair-raising, with one lane roads. steep cliffs, and blind, hair-pin turns, where you have to honk so the driver coming towards you around the blind corner, knows you are there.    If you are a confident driver, and have the time to take a leisurely drive, it's a unique trip.  It's also in the Maui Revealed book, for more info.


----------



## PLL (Dec 19, 2007)

We are for the land purchase.  For $250 extra per year, how can this not be a good deal to convert it from leasehold to freehold - esp in Maui?  Met a timeshare salesman in Maui when we were there in Aug.  He owns at Napili and was shocked at how little we were going to pay because his timeshare was also converting to freehold and he said it was going to be a lot more.  I can't remember exactly how much but, if I recall correctly, he said he was going to pay 10 times more for his week.


----------

